# Canon EOS 80D Announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 18, 2016)

```
<em>Designed to Help Unleash the Creative Potential in Us All, New Imaging Technology </em><em>Will Help You Shoot & Share Amazing Images and Video</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., February 17, 2015 –</strong> Artists looking to turn their passion into popular online videos or to show the world their unique perspective through social networks now have a new tool available to them that helps them tear down creative barriers and produce dynamic visual content for both still and video.  Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is proud to introduce the new Canon EOS 80D Digital SLR camera, featuring an new 45-point AF system<sup class="green">1</sup>, 24.2 megapixel CMOS sensor for crisp images with fine detail. For the budding videographer or online video star, the camera features Dual Pixel CMOS Autofocus (DAF) technology coupled with an intuitive touchscreen capability for easy focusing when shooting video.</p>
<p>Canon is also introducing a new EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens optimized for high-speed autofocusing when shooting stills and quiet and smooth zoom when shooting video. The lens is also compatible with Canon’s new Power Zoom Adapter for smooth cinematic ‘pulls’ when changing focal length on a subject, and responsive adjustments at the push of a button for stills or video.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-24713 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/4062294291.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/4062294291-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="4062294291" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/4062294291-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/4062294291-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3718416357.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3718416357-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="3718416357" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3718416357-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3718416357-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8888497146.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8888497146-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="8888497146" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8888497146-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8888497146-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/9059537500.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/9059537500-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="9059537500" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/9059537500-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/9059537500-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3276938113.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3276938113-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="3276938113" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3276938113-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3276938113-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/6618322565.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/6618322565-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="6618322565" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/6618322565-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/6618322565-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5709621536.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5709621536-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="5709621536" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5709621536-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/5709621536-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8290589291.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8290589291-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="8290589291" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8290589291-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8290589291-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Updated features in Canon EOS 80D DSLR Camera include: </strong></p>
<ul>
<li>New 45-point all cross-type AF system</li>
<li>Intelligent Viewfinder with approximately 100% viewfinder coverage</li>
<li>Newly Developed 24.2 Megapixel (APS-C) CMOS sensor</li>
<li>DIGIC 6 image processor for enhanced image quality</li>
<li>Improved Dual Pixel CMOS AF for smooth, fast and accurate autofocus with video and stills</li>
<li>Built-in Wi-Fi <sup class="green">2</sup> and NFC<sup class="green">2</sup> capability for easy transfer of images and movies to compatible mobile devices</li>
<li>1080/60p Full HD video to capture brilliant results in MP4 format for easy movie sharing on select social networking sites</li>
<li>Vari-angle Touch Screen 3.0-inch Clear View LCD II monitor enables flexible positioning and clear viewing even outdoors</li>
</ul>
<p>“In today’s world, where everyone is a photographer or videographer, we at Canon are looking to provide the tools and features that help creative-minded people stand out from the pack and get noticed. The right technology cannot make someone creative, but it will help bring a creative vision to life,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “The right combination of camera and lens helps those with a vision stand out and be recognized. We look forward to seeing what this new generation of passionate artists will create with these new tools.”</p>
<p><strong>New AF System and Dual Pixel CMOS AF</strong>

The 45-point all cross-type viewfinder AF system in the new Canon EOS 80D DSLR camera, compared to 19-points in the Canon EOS 70D DSLR camera, is now wider both horizontally and vertically for easier compositions with off-center subjects. Low light AF performance has been improved all the way down to EV-3 at the center point to achieve sharp results even in extreme low-light situations. The camera’s AI (Artificial Intelligence) Servo AF II autofocusing system utilizes color tracking with a 7,560-pixel RGB+IR metering sensor that automatically detects skin tone and colors to enhance tracking sensitivity, even with moving subjects that are rapidly changing pace or direction.  Enhancing the ease-of-use of the new AF system is the Canon EOS 80D’s new Intelligent Viewfinder which features approximately 100% viewfinder coverage. The full coverage helps prevent photographers from missing objects that are in the corners of the scene, which can reduce the need to crop images later on.</p>
<p>Dual Pixel CMOS AF employs a new Canon CMOS sensor with which all of the effective pixels are able to perform both still imaging and phase-detection AF simultaneously to achieve dramatically improved AF performance during Live View and video shooting. The Dual Pixel CMOS AF technology in the Canon EOS 80D camera features enhanced tracking sensitivity and is compatible with the full line of Canon EF Series lenses, including the new Canon EF-S18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM  standard zoom lens.</p>
<p><strong>High-Quality Still and Video Image Performance</strong>

Featuring a new 24.2 megapixel APS-C Canon CMOS sensor and Canon’s superb DIGIC 6 Image Processor, as well as an improved still image ISO range of 100–16000 (Video ISO range 100–12800, both expandable to 25600), the Canon EOS 80D DSLR camera is capable of producing sharp, detailed images and videos even in low-light conditions. High-speed continuous shooting up to seven frames per second (fps) combined with the 45-point all cross-type AF allows photographers to capture fast moving subjects easily and accurately, while the camera’s Scene Intelligent Auto Mode delivers optimized photos and offers outstanding scene detection for amazing results even when shooting in low light. HDR mode provides creative filter effects, such as natural, art standard, art bold, art vivid and art embossed. For added convenience, the Canon EOS 80D camera features Anti-Flicker shooting, similar to that found in the EOS 7D Mark II DSLR camera. Anti-Flicker shooting produces consistently high-quality results even when shooting in areas with fluorescent lighting or other flickering light sources by detecting the flicker cycle of the light source and shooting when brightness is near its peak.</p>
<p>When users select the EOS Movie mode, the Canon EOS 80D DSLR camera offers the ability to shoot in 1080p Full HD video up to 60 fps, compared to 30 fps in the Canon EOS 70D, in MP4 format and in either ALL-I or IPB compression modes with optional embedded time code. For expanded creativity the Canon EOS 80D DSLR camera features HDR movie and Time-Lapse movie modes and Movie creative filters like fantasy, old movie, memory, dramatic monochrome and miniature. Movie Servo AF custom settings allow users to speed up or slow down focusing speeds, enhancing creativity and artistic expression. For added flexibility, the Canon EOS 80D digital SLR camera also features a built-in headphone jack, a built-in stereo microphone with manual audio level adjustment, and an additional stereo microphone jack.</p>
<p><strong>News Lens, Power Zoom Adapter, and Directional Stereo Microphone Enhance Video Quality</strong>

In addition to the new Canon EOS 80D DSLR camera, Canon U.S.A., Inc., is also introducing the Canon EF-S18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Lens, a newly designed lens with a premium exterior design that will serve as the kit lens for the new Canon EOS 80D camera. This the first Canon lens equipped with Nano USM, a new type of focusing motor that combines the benefits of a ring USM (ultrasonic motor) for high-speed AF during still photo shooting and lead-screw type STM (stepping motor) for smooth and quiet movie AF, and improved AF speeds up to 4.3x (Tele) and 2.5x (Wide) faster than the previous model. The Canon EF-S18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Lens also provides up to four stops of optical image stabilization. A new lens hood, the EW-73D, is included with the new lens.</p>
<p>To further enhance the ease-of-use when shootings movies with a Canon DLSR or Cinema EOS cameras, Canon is introducing the Power Zoom Adapter PZ-E1, specifically constructed to be compatible with the design of the new Canon EF-S18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Lens. The Canon Power Zoom Adapter PZ-E1 is the world’s first detachable zoom adapter that provides silent and smooth zoom and can adjusted incrementally to 10 different levels of zoom speed<sup class="green">3</sup>. Additionally, the PZ-E1 can be controlled remotely using the Canon Camera Connect app<sup class="green">4</sup>.</p>
<p>In addition to the new lens and power zoom adapter, Canon is introducing the first Canon-branded external microphone for the EOS system, the Canon Directional Stereo Microphone DM-E1. This new accessory microphone will help improve sound quality while shooting video, allowing users to rotate the direction of the microphone up and down from 90 to 120 degrees depending on the shooting situation. The DM-E1’s durable shock mount construction helps to reduce camera operation noise and lens drive sounds and is built to withstand the rigors of a variety of shooting situations. Featuring a frequency response range of 50Hz to 16kHz, the DM-E1 comes with a wind screen to help limit peripheral sound from wind and other outside factors, allowing shooters to utilize the microphone in a broad amount of shooting situations. Featuring a built-in power supply from a single “button-type” lithium cell battery, the DM-E1 also has a power indicator lamp allowing users to easily check its battery level.</p>
<p><strong>Availability</strong>

The Canon EOS 80D Digital SLR camera and EF-S18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Lens are currently scheduled to be available in March 2016 for an estimated retail price of $1,199.00 for the body only, $1,799.00 with the new EF-S18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Lens and $599.99 respectively.</p>
<p>The Canon Power Zoom Adapter PZ-E1 and Directional Stereo Microphone DM-E1 are currently scheduled to be available in June 2016, for estimated retail prices of $149.99 and $249.99 respectively.</p>
<p>You can now preorder all of the latest Canon Announcements.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 80D</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 80D Body: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225875-REG/canon_1263c004_eos_80d_dslr_camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo </a>| <a href="http://amzn.to/219QR6F" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA80D.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1KrpP6K" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS 80D w/18-55 IS STM: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225876-REG/canon_1263c005_eos_80d_dslr_camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1U9mSKb" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA80DK.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1Xz4hXD" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS 80D w/18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225878-REG/canon_1276c002_ef_s_18_135mm_f_3_5_5_6_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1VoTfmz" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA80DKU.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1KrpyRk" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Lens</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225878-REG/canon_1276c002_ef_s_18_135mm_f_3_5_5_6_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1TrLlLl" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA18135S.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | Canon Store</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Accessories</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon PZ-E1 Power Zoom Adaptor: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225881-REG/canon_1285c002_pz_e1_power_zoom_adapter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1U9qZG1" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAPZE1.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | Canon Store</li>
<li>Canon DM-E1 Directional Microphone: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225879-REG/canon_1429c001_dm_1_directional_microphone.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1TrOcnt" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICADME1.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1KrpAZr" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New PowerShot Cameras</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon PowerShot G7 X II: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1223211-REG/canon_1066c001_powershot_g7_x_mark.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1VoTspK" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAG7XM2.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1Xz4s5a" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
<li>Canon PowerShot SX720 HS: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1223213-REG/canon_1070c001_powershot_sx720_hs_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1U9n0t6" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICASX720B.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1KrpTmQ" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
<li></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 18, 2016)

I was wrong regarding af spread it certainly is useful coverage. only if the dpad was moved up by 1/2".


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 18, 2016)

> Dual Pixel CMOS AF employs a new Canon CMOS sensor with which _*all of the effective pixels*_ are able to perform both still imaging and phase-detection AF simultaneously to achieve dramatically improved AF performance during Live View and video shooting.



Wow, DPAF now covers 100% of the sensor, not just 80% like in the 7D2 and 1DX2.


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 18, 2016)

OMG Canon finally includes a Lens hood.....at $600 this lens better be better optically than the 18-135 stm.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 18, 2016)

> I was wrong regarding af spread it certainly is useful coverage. only if the dpad was moved up by 1/2".



The AF spread is still a mystery until they release a graphic of the AF point layout. Based only on the PR, it is "wider" than the 70D. The D-pad was lowered compared to the location of the rear dial in previous xxD bodies so that it can still be operated when the camera is held in vertical position. The previous location (pre-60D/70D) was perfect only when the body is held in horizontal position; it was unreachable in vertical orientation, even more so with the battery grip attached.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 18, 2016)

> Newly Developed 24.2 Megapixel (APS-C) CMOS sensor



Ah, marketing. A more accurate statement would be:

"Old 24.2 Megapixel (APS-C) CMOS sensor from last year's 760D"


----------



## Diltiazem (Feb 18, 2016)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> > I was wrong regarding af spread it certainly is useful coverage. only if the dpad was moved up by 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> The AF spread is still a mystery until they release a graphic of the AF point layout. Based only on the PR, it is "wider" than the 70D. The D-pad was lowered compared to the location of the rear dial in previous xxD bodies so that it can still be operated when the camera is held in vertical position. The previous location (pre-60D/70D) was perfect only when the body is held in horizontal position; it was unreachable in vertical orientation, even more so with the battery grip attached.



You can see them here. 

http://cweb.canon.jp/eos/lineup/80d/feature-forcus.html


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 18, 2016)

Nininini said:


> > Newly Developed 24.2 Megapixel (APS-C) CMOS sensor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 760D sensor has DPAF on 100% of the sensor area?!?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 18, 2016)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> > I was wrong regarding af spread it certainly is useful coverage. only if the dpad was moved up by 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> The AF spread is still a mystery until they release a graphic of the AF point layout. Based only on the PR, it is "wider" than the 70D. The D-pad was lowered compared to the location of the rear dial in previous xxD bodies so that it can still be operated when the camera is held in vertical position. The previous location (pre-60D/70D) was perfect only when the body is held in horizontal position; it was unreachable in vertical orientation, even more so with the battery grip attached.


Check dpreviews hands on preview, here :
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/9270033078/hands-on-with-the-canon-eos-80d?slide=4

Although still overall for a video oriented camera, video specs are meh at best. Overall its an disappointing update and I dont see value in upgrading from 70D. Maybe for 60D(and older) users this maybe a good upgrade.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 18, 2016)

Craig, update the first post to include *GPS*. So it has WiFi,NFC & GPS. The only other significant thing missing would be the wireless flash commander.


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 18, 2016)

Nininini said:


> > Newly Developed 24.2 Megapixel (APS-C) CMOS sensor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's likely Canon has moved all of their new cameras to on-sensor ADCs, which means much improved dynamic range. That would also mean that this is in fact a new sensor.


----------



## j-p (Feb 18, 2016)

In this announcement it says, "Intelligent Viewfinder with approximately 100% viewfinder coverage"


On Canon USA "ViewfinderType

Eye-level SLR (with fixed pentaprism)
Coverage

Magnification

Approx. 0.95x (with 50mm lens at infinity, -1m-1) / 28.3° angle of view"

Is it 100% or 95%? Am I not understanding something?


----------



## Zv (Feb 18, 2016)

Nininini said:


> > Newly Developed 24.2 Megapixel (APS-C) CMOS sensor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously that statement wasn't quite clear enough. The 760D and the 80D have _different_ sensors. 

When they say "newly developed", they mean it. This is a 24.2 Megapixel sensor _with_ Dual Pixel Auto focus. Not only does the 760D not have that feature this version of DPAF is different than the one on the 70D. So in order to create this sensor they would need to have started pretty much from scratch.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 18, 2016)

j-p said:


> In this announcement it says, "Intelligent Viewfinder with approximately 100% viewfinder coverage"
> 
> 
> On Canon USA "ViewfinderType
> ...



it's both

0.95x if the magnification of the crop, which is actually like 0.70% of real life

and 100% is the coverage, the framing, if it has 100% you see exactly what will be in your pic from side to side without areas missing



you can have like 100% coverage and 0.30x magnification, which would mean a tiny viewfinder image, but still 100% of what will appear in the image

or you can have 30% coverage and 2x magnificaiton, the image will only shows the center 30% of what will be in your picture, but it shows it magnified 2x times


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 18, 2016)

Diltiazem said:


> Mark D5 TEAM II said:
> 
> 
> > > I was wrong regarding af spread it certainly is useful coverage. only if the dpad was moved up by 1/2".
> ...



Thanks. Looks like it as customizable as the 7D/7D2 AF.


----------



## j-p (Feb 18, 2016)

Nininini said:


> j-p said:
> 
> 
> > In this announcement it says, "Intelligent Viewfinder with approximately 100% viewfinder coverage"
> ...



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 18, 2016)

So with this new 45-point all cross-type focus system, I can totally see Canon putting that into a 6D mark II. Totally usable for weddings/landscapes, and yet not quite 5D mark III level, which would preserve the 5D Mark IV if it picks up the 61-point system from the 1Dx Mark II.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 18, 2016)

j-p said:


> Thanks for the clarification.



yah, was going to include a pic I made but forgot

real life is 100% coverage and 1.00x magnification

basically that is what you want, when you look through the viewfinder you look through it like you see real life, like a rangefinder kinda

full frame jealousy starts here for me lol, because of the big mirror and large pentaprism, full frame DSLR tend to have very large magnification approaching 1.00x

a smaller magnification has a rather small and weird advantage some will argue though, some say they can see the whole scene faster if it's smaller, and you don't need to press your head against the viewfinder to see the whole image, because there are black bars

with many APS-C you can kinda float your head a few millimeter from the viewfinder and still see the image edge to edge, you can't really do this with most full frame, but you actually see a larger image when you do press your head against a full frame viewfinder


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like it has on-sensor ADC like the 1Dx II. I can pretty much guess this means the new 6D and 5D will both have DPAF and new ADC. 

80D sensor image. 







The ancient 70D sensor that almost put Canon into bankruptcy and crippled photos by the billions.


----------



## MintChocs (Feb 18, 2016)

1A


RickWagoner said:


> OMG Canon finally includes a Lens hood.....at $600 this lens better be better optically than the 18-135 stm.


 ;D
Shocking news!


----------



## Jaysheldon (Feb 18, 2016)

So do I buy an 80D or 7DMkII? Let the debate begin!!!!


----------



## Proscribo (Feb 18, 2016)

H. Jones said:


> So with this new 45-point all cross-type focus system, I can totally see Canon putting that into a 6D mark II. Totally usable for weddings/landscapes, and yet not quite 5D mark III level, which would preserve the 5D Mark IV if it picks up the 61-point system from the 1Dx Mark II.


Now that 80D got a 45p all-cross AF system I can't understand why 1DXII didn't get 61p all-crosstype sensor (or similar) too.


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 18, 2016)

Proscribo said:


> H. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > So with this new 45-point all cross-type focus system, I can totally see Canon putting that into a 6D mark II. Totally usable for weddings/landscapes, and yet not quite 5D mark III level, which would preserve the 5D Mark IV if it picks up the 61-point system from the 1Dx Mark II.
> ...



Huh, good point. At first I thought the 1DX had the same 45 cross-type points perhaps, but it's only 41. 

I'm sure some review site out there will be claiming the 80D has better autofocus than a 1DX Mark II because of the number of cross-type points.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 18, 2016)

I think Canon has put together a nice body here.

I still think it should have a joystick, but overall I think enthusiasts will be pleased.

I am looking forward to learning what power zoon adapter is all about, and it is nice to see Canon coming out with some new gadgets such as that.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 18, 2016)

Nininini said:


> I like the viewfinder and specs, but the price is just a bit too much. Especially with the 18-135.
> 
> Gave me sticker shock. $1800? seriously?



You do know that's for the kit with the EF-S 18-135MM IS Nano USM lens, right? Body only is $1,199, which is exactly the same launch price of the 70D...three years ago.

Way more features at an inflation-adjusted decrease in price. Quite nice, if you ask me. It'll be below $1K by Black Friday...


----------



## Famateur (Feb 18, 2016)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> > Dual Pixel CMOS AF employs a new Canon CMOS sensor with which _*all of the effective pixels*_ are able to perform both still imaging and phase-detection AF simultaneously to achieve dramatically improved AF performance during Live View and video shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, DPAF now covers 100% of the sensor, not just 80% like in the 7D2 and 1DX2.



I think this might have been a reporting mistake by the reviewer. Looking at the AF page for the 80D here, I see the label "80%" and a diagram that appears to show the DPAF area that covers 80% of the sensor. (Scroll down toward the bottom on the right.)

I don't speak or read Japanese, though, so someone might be able to confirm/refute my conclusion...


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 18, 2016)

Jaysheldon said:


> So do I buy an 80D or 7DMkII? Let the debate begin!!!!




what are you shooting and what are you coming from.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 18, 2016)

So is there, or is there not GPS in the 80D?

DPReview says "yes" in their "hands-on review" here.

But I see no mention of GPS in the feature list on Canon's site here.

Got all excited at the bonus of GPS while reading DPReview's info, but now it's looking like there's no GPS.

Anyone have a definitive answer on this?


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 18, 2016)

Another big question is how is the Servo tracking with the Tamron 150-600? 

On the 70D is was a gremlin, not bad but not great.


I can not wait till the DR nuts get to test the sensor and usable ISO number vs the 70D.

Another question is will it have the awesome noise reduction as the 7d2 has?


Depending on the low iso dr, the new sensor may be good for landscape and portrait. 
With the better focus, double size buffer, and uhs1 support it won't be a bad upgrade for a bird shooter that wants wifi,tilt touch screen for video over the 70D.

great thing about the 27 af points at f8 is that it gives a entry level first time SLR birder an option of using a tele (that works with efs) and the 55-250 stm ($99-$149) at an extremely low entrance price with a focal equivalent of 560mm. Won't be the fastest nor best optic but for a few hundred bucks and getting that reach with 27 af points is not bad.


----------



## hubie (Feb 18, 2016)

Famateur said:


> So is there, or is there not GPS in the 80D?
> 
> DPReview says "yes" in their "hands-on review" here.
> 
> ...



Dude, despite your estimations, you have the answer on your hand: There will be no GPS as Canon doesn't mention it as a feature on their list. It is more probable, that a 3rd party site has made a mistake in their review instead of the official manufacturer missing to mention a main feature on their official feature-list.



RickWagoner said:


> Another big question is how is the Servo tracking with the Tamron 150-600?
> 
> On the 70D is was a gremlin, not bad but not great.
> 
> ...



Since when is the 55-250 compatible with 1.4 tele converter?


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 18, 2016)

If the new sensor has great low ISO DR, I wonder when Canon will get around to releasing some better APS-C landscape lenses. The 10-22 is a little slow, soft at 10mm, and has wicked bad CA. 

I would like to see a new 10-22 at f2.8 at least, along with something similar to the Sigma 8-16, which is really wide and actually pretty damn good optically even at 8mm.


----------



## azizjhn (Feb 18, 2016)

I am a little bit confused 

Great added pro features like 100% VF, advanced Autofocus system with 27 points with F8 support yet there is no dual SD card slots.

Improved video functions like new DPAF, nice move with new Nano USM concept & power zoom, headphone jack but still no 4K.

Still nice specs camera.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 18, 2016)

hubie said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > So is there, or is there not GPS in the 80D?
> ...



Yeah, I get the probability here, but it has me scratching my head. DPReview had hands-on and wrote that GPS was there. Did they have a pre-production model that did have GPS, but it was scrapped in the official release? What prompted them to take the time to write that it had GPS in the first place? Could it be that it will have GPS in some regions and not others (like the WiFi and non-WiFi versions of the 70D)? Probably a desperate stretch, but I'd like (and might not get) an explanation for the discrepancy. That's a fairly significant gaffe for DPReview...


----------



## Famateur (Feb 18, 2016)

Famateur said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...



And, to be fair, Canon does not list GPS in the 1DXII's "Specifications" page (though it is listed in the "Features" page). Hoping for the remote chance of an unintentional omission on the official site, but I recognize that the chance is pretty much nil...


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 18, 2016)

azizjhn said:


> I am a little bit confused
> 
> Great added pro features like 100% VF, advanced Autofocus system with 27 points with F8 support yet there is no dual SD card slots.
> 
> ...



Those features are almost 100% guaranteed on the 5D Mark IV, so it's obvious Canon is aiming for professional users to all go for the 5D Mark IV instead of the 80D. Makes sense--this is definitely a "youtube" camera. There's nothing wrong with that market, but those users won't need 4K or back up cards.


----------



## azizjhn (Feb 18, 2016)

H. Jones said:


> azizjhn said:
> 
> 
> > I am a little bit confused
> ...



I agree in some point but for the "Youtube" most of them will prefer GH4 or any other 4K option since the still photography is small part of their interest. I wish these feature will come to 6D MKII knowing canon sure it will not. But at least I know DPAF will be standard from now on to their mid range to pro level camera's.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like Canon did a decent job here. 

Of course the new AF and the new sensor must be taken to the test to call this camera good or excellent. 
But if they're okay I wouldn't have expected more from a 80D.

But there is one thing:


Canon Rumors said:


> A new lens hood, the EW-73D, is *included *with the new lens.


Shocking!    That really takes my breath. 
I never thought this would happen to a non L lens during my lifetime.
Canon, you're innovative


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 18, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> If the new sensor has great low ISO DR, I wonder when Canon will get around to releasing some better APS-C landscape lenses. The 10-22 is a little slow, soft at 10mm, and has wicked bad CA.
> 
> I would like to see a new 10-22 at f2.8 at least, along with something similar to the Sigma 8-16, which is really wide and actually pretty damn good optically even at 8mm.


Maybe you could try an EF 11-24mm f/4L USM 

But jokes aside: 
I think you're right, that it's about time to improve the 10-22. But don't expect anything like a constant aperture or wider than 3.5. 
I suppose a new high quality EF-S WA lens will not much differ in general specs from what we have now.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 18, 2016)

"Canon’s superb DIGIC 6 Image Processor".......LMAO

Nice to know that Canon is still as delusional as ever. Someone should tell them that it is not 2013 any more


----------



## Tugela (Feb 18, 2016)

azizjhn said:


> I am a little bit confused
> 
> Great added pro features like 100% VF, advanced Autofocus system with 27 points with F8 support yet there is no dual SD card slots.
> 
> ...



No 4K because the processor can't handle it.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 18, 2016)

I am 99.999% shure there is no GPS in the 80D because:

GP-E2 is listed as additional device for the 80D (german tech specs, no other mention of GPS)

GP-E2 is listed as additional device for the USB port of the 80D and GPS data is mentioned as part of
the (potentially) displayed info on the LCD (in conjunction with the GP-E2).
Perhaps the statement "GPS information" under the section "Tilt Display" has mislead the people on dpreview ?!

Link to the spec sheet of Canon's US web page (PDF):
https://downloads.canon.com/nw/camera/products/eos/80d/specifications/canon-eos-80d-specification-chart.pdf

After having used 20D and 40D from the xxD series the 80D might be a good reason to upgrade - the only thing I would
miss is some focusing aid but perhaps the Magic Lantern will bring light into that part of useful features ...

On the other hand I am very pleased with the IQ of just the classic 5D, so maybe I will wait for a camera which brings IQ to another level by combining FF qualities and 80D tool-oriented features (DPAF, wide AF spot distribution, hopefully less sensor noise).




Famateur said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...


----------



## Tugela (Feb 18, 2016)

H. Jones said:


> azizjhn said:
> 
> 
> > I am a little bit confused
> ...



YouTube videographers won't be using this camera. They are far more likely to be using one of Sony or Panasonic's cameras.


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 18, 2016)

hubie said:


> Since when is the 55-250 compatible with 1.4 tele converter?



there are teleconverters out that work with ef-s


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2016)

Nininini said:


> j-p said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the clarification.
> ...




The magnification of FF is invariably _smaller_, not larger, than that of APS-C. The 5DIII has, for example 0.76, whereas the 7DII 1.0. This means in practice that using a 50mm lens and object looks 76% life size on a 5DIII and lifesize on a 7DII. With a 400mm lens, the 5DIII is like a 6x 'scope whereas the 7DII combo is 8x. This isn't just my calculations, I've checked it out.


----------



## azizjhn (Feb 18, 2016)

Tugela said:


> H. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > azizjhn said:
> ...



+1 That will be the case


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 18, 2016)

I know several people who shoot for social media of companies or have profitable YouTube followings and they all are using either 5D Mark IIIs or 70Ds. Perhaps that's just due to a small sample size, but I doubt there's only a small part of that market that go with Canon.


----------



## frankchn (Feb 18, 2016)

AlanF said:


> The magnification of FF is invariably _smaller_, not larger, than that of APS-C. The 5DIII has, for example 0.76, whereas the 7DII 1.0. This means in practice that using a 50mm lens and object looks 76% life size on a 5DIII and lifesize on a 7DII. With a 400mm lens, the 5DIII is like a 6x 'scope whereas the 7DII combo is 8x. This isn't just my calculations, I've checked it out.



Yes, that's right because everyone uses a 50mm lens to calculate OVF magnification regardless of format, so if the sensor is smaller, you can magnify things more without making a huge prism. 

That said, in practice, the perceived visible area of 1DX VF is substantially larger than a 7D2 viewfinder (20% longer and wider or almost 50% more area).

As an aside, I believe the 5D3 and 5Ds have 0.72x VFs and only the 1 series cameras have 0.76x VFs.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2016)

frankchn said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > The magnification of FF is invariably _smaller_, not larger, than that of APS-C. The 5DIII has, for example 0.76, whereas the 7DII 1.0. This means in practice that using a 50mm lens and object looks 76% life size on a 5DIII and lifesize on a 7DII. With a 400mm lens, the 5DIII is like a 6x 'scope whereas the 7DII combo is 8x. This isn't just my calculations, I've checked it out.
> ...



Yes, it is 0.72 for the 5DIII and 0.76 for the 1DXs.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2016)

The 2 big questions for me now are: has Canon ditched the AA filter; does the 80D have centre spot focussing (smaller centre spot with a dot in the square)? If yes, I'll rush out and buy the 80D. If no to the first, I won't. If yes to the first, no to the second, then maybe. Losing the AA filter will give a boost to sharpness. Centre spot focussing gives that extra selectivity.

Dpreviews is raving about the 80D.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 18, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > j-p said:
> ...


you're being fooled by marketing

1.0 is a marketing number, it's 1.0 of the crop

you need to use equivalence numbers to find out the actual size you see

the real magnification is only 0.63x for the 7D Mark II, much smaller than the 0.71x of the 5D

it's a 30% smaller size in reality

Put an APS-C next to a full frame and look through both viewfinders, tell me which is large, full frame always is.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 18, 2016)

H. Jones said:


> I know several people who shoot for social media of companies or have profitable YouTube followings and they all are using either 5D Mark IIIs or 70Ds. Perhaps that's just due to a small sample size, but I doubt there's only a small part of that market that go with Canon.



Those folk have had those cameras for years that is why. They bought them when there were not too many other options, but now there are a great many, and great many superior ones as well. People don't replace their cameras every year. But those in the market for a new camera to do their content are probably not going to have a Canon DSLR as their first choice.

New Youtubers will be following the video boards for guidance, and now days Canon DSLRs are first choice with very few there.


----------



## jasny (Feb 18, 2016)

AlanF said:


> The 2 big questions for me now are: has Canon ditched the AA filter; does the 80D have centre spot focussing (smaller centre spot with a dot in the square)? If yes, I'll rush out and buy the 80D. If no to the first, I won't. If yes to the first, no to the second, then maybe. Losing the AA filter will give a boost to sharpness. Centre spot focussing gives that extra selectivity.



2 x NO.

But I don't think it's a big deal. Sharpness boost will be moderate. And spot focusing is good to have but for the price of lower accuracy.


----------



## douglaurent (Feb 18, 2016)

Pretty interesting camera if it would have more than the year 2008-style 2 megapixel video. Even my 2014 phone has 4k video, so I pass until Canon finally has enough pressure to implement 8 megapixel video anywhere.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 18, 2016)

AlanF said:


> This means in practice that using a 50mm lens and object looks 76% life size on a 5DIII and lifesize on a 7DII.



Not at all, you're getting fooled by marketing again. Viewfinders on full frame are in reality much larger than APS-C. You're not using equivalence.

I have a 35mm film camera from the 60s, its viewfinder is much larger than any APS-C DSLR, including the 7DII. Full frame have always had larger viewfinders. 

Old film cameras with good pentaprisms make viewfinders on rebels look like garbage. Viewfinders is one of those things that actually worsened over time.

The larger slap mirror on a full frame simply projects a larger image and full frame therefore have a larger viewfinder box.

This is the only thing I truly actually envy about full frame, their viewfinder box is much larger than APS-C. (the ISO and DOF difference is irrelevant to me). There's nothing that can easily be done about it.


----------



## canuckerfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I heard this has AF microadjustment.... any confirmation?


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 18, 2016)

It's going to be a lot of camera for the money when the prices come down to their usual discounted levels. It really does make me wonder what will be needed to keep the FF bandwagon rolling at current prices, at least within the vast hobbyist market.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 18, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> It really does make me wonder what will be needed to keep the FF bandwagon rolling at current prices, at least within the vast hobbyist market.



Full frame hasn't been for regular hobbyists in a long long time.

The 6D is from 2012, and I have strong doubts this line will ever get updated by Canon.

Full frame does still attract an older non-pro crowd with a lot of disposable income, they buy pro cameras without being professionals.

But cameras like the 1DX and 5D are purely targeting professionals at this point. Just because some hobbyists buy them doesn't mean they're the audience for them, they're not, the audience are sports photographers and reporters who make up the lion's share of the sales.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 18, 2016)

Canon 6D is an upgrade path from a 1000 dollar camera to an entry level FF one. It was much easier for me to justify the smaller price difference when I moved over to FF camp. It also makes perfect sense for Canon to offer the entry level FF camera as the upgrade from APS-C camera to FF camera involves, likely, the new set of lenses as well. 
I hear SONY has entered FF market in recent years and targeting hobbyists?  there are quite a lot of folks out there who cannot afford spending $3000+ on a FF camera but will be OK with spending $1500 on it.

Personally, I believe that the 6D was a smart move by Canon and I look forward to the MK II of this excellent camera.




Nininini said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > It really does make me wonder what will be needed to keep the FF bandwagon rolling at current prices, at least within the vast hobbyist market.
> ...


----------



## racebit (Feb 18, 2016)

I am on it, to upgrade from my 7D.
Only thing I will be missing are the 3 C Modes. Well at least it has 2 C modes. One C mode only like the 70D would put me out.
The 24.2 MP have a pixel resolution of a 62 MP FF. With smaller pixels, I am hoping the 80D will have a AA filter less strong than he 7D, resulting in higher resolution with the 400/5.6.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2016)

Nininini said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > This means in practice that using a 50mm lens and object looks 76% life size on a 5DIII and lifesize on a 7DII.
> ...



I regularly use both the 7DII and 5DIII with the same telephoto lenses as spotting scopes, and the 7DII gives a larger image. I checked this out with a 50mm lens on both a 7DII and 5DIII by having the viewfinder to one eye and the other open looking at the same object, superposed, in answering dilbert in an earlier post. I have done the same trick with 400mm telephoto lenses by counting divisions on depth markers through the viewfinder and with the open eye.


----------



## NorbR (Feb 18, 2016)

dilbert said:


> From dpreview on the 80D focusing systems:
> 
> _Our brief time with the 80D, on the other hand, left us very impressed. You can select your subject by tapping on it, and then as long as you keep the shutter half-depressed, the camera will quickly track your subject in all three dimensions to keep it in focus - no matter where it moves to within the frame. This means your subject tends to already be in focus when you're ready to take your shot and depress the shutter button. The camera even continues to focus in continuous drive at 5 fps.
> 
> ...



That does sound really good. 
So now the DPAF tech has truly reached maturity. 
Canon, time to put it in a M body !


----------



## AlexB (Feb 18, 2016)

Curious to see whether the 18-135 and Power Zoom Adapter will fit the C300 or if the "lip" will get in the way.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > It really does make me wonder what will be needed to keep the FF bandwagon rolling at current prices, at least within the vast hobbyist market.
> ...



I completely disagree with this. The 1dx i/ii maybe, but definitely not the 5D line. There are tons of hobbyists using this.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 18, 2016)

Chisox2335 said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## sharkas (Feb 18, 2016)

*It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*

I'm a Canon funboy. 5D mk3, D550, some L-optics.
But I see Pentax K-1 full frame camera (36Mpix) for $1.8K. Wow!

Who needs D80 for $1.2K ???
Where is 6D mk2 ?
Canon 5D mk4 will have 28MPix ? Good buy Canon.


----------



## carlosmeldano (Feb 18, 2016)

My biggest concern is that they solved the moiré in video or not.

This "tech demo" video issued by Canon looks promising. Look at the fence in the first half of it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BCxpL8wfHU

What's your opinion? I mean those having both 5D3 and 70D and knowing how it'd act in the same situation.

Oh, yeah, and HDR videos in FHD/30fps!!!


----------



## Reality Merely Illusion (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



sharkas said:


> I'm a Canon funboy. 5D mk3, D550, some L-optics.
> But I see Pentax K-1 full frame camera (36Mpix) for $1.8K. Wow!
> 
> Who needs D80 for $1.2K ???
> ...



Does pentax have any 'good' glass ? , I don't see pentax lenses reviewed/measured much.

But 1.8K$ at introduction for a full frame camera with such features (36mp (native iso 200k? : ) ,good sealing, 5axis in body stab. pixel shift , astrotracker/tracer , On paper advanced autofocus(for a pentax)) could be good for everyone , maybe we get to see some price drops


----------



## raptor3x (Feb 18, 2016)

AlanF said:


> The magnification of FF is invariably _smaller_, not larger, than that of APS-C. The 5DIII has, for example 0.76, whereas the 7DII 1.0. This means in practice that using a 50mm lens and object looks 76% life size on a 5DIII and lifesize on a 7DII. With a 400mm lens, the 5DIII is like a 6x 'scope whereas the 7DII combo is 8x. This isn't just my calculations, I've checked it out.



The 5D3 has 0.71x magnification. The 1DX/1DX2/1Ds3 are the ones with 0.76x magnification.


----------



## CropFactor (Feb 18, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> great thing about the 27 af points at f8 is that it gives a entry level first time SLR birder an option of using a tele (that works with efs) and the 55-250 stm ($99-$149) at an extremely low entrance price with a focal equivalent of 560mm. Won't be the fastest nor best optic but for a few hundred bucks and getting that reach with 27 af points is not bad.



27 af points of which 9 are cross-type @ f8...bonus 

Still can't find any info regarding AFMA on the 80D, my wallet wants to know... ;D


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2016)

raptor3x said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > The magnification of FF is invariably _smaller_, not larger, than that of APS-C. The 5DIII has, for example 0.76, whereas the 7DII 1.0. This means in practice that using a 50mm lens and object looks 76% life size on a 5DIII and lifesize on a 7DII. With a 400mm lens, the 5DIII is like a 6x 'scope whereas the 7DII combo is 8x. This isn't just my calculations, I've checked it out.
> ...



That was corrected earlier today - please read the whole thread before posting comments!


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 18, 2016)

H. Jones said:


> So with this new 45-point all cross-type focus system, I can totally see Canon putting that into a 6D mark II. Totally usable for weddings/landscapes, and yet not quite 5D mark III level, which would preserve the 5D Mark IV if it picks up the 61-point system from the 1Dx Mark II.



I hope, I hope, I hope...

This does get me excited for a 6D2!


----------



## Etienne (Feb 18, 2016)

carlosmeldano said:


> My biggest concern is that they solved the moiré in video or not.
> 
> This "tech demo" video issued by Canon looks promising. Look at the fence in the first half of it.
> 
> ...



I agree ... no moire and aliasing in video and I'll buy one.
I also hope that it offers 1:1 video cropping in the center of the sensor.


----------



## paxfoto (Feb 18, 2016)

It's not a camera for me. But I'm very excited about the specs for the next 6D II and 5D 4. I'm will most likely upgrade my 5D mk1 when one of them are launched.


----------



## nightscape123 (Feb 18, 2016)

This camera has me quite excited for the 6D II. 

If they make this same body with an upgraded FF sensor then I would buy it right away. 

Good AF, good feature set, new sensor. Anyone looking to upgrade from a starter camera would do well with this one.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 18, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> If the new sensor has great low ISO DR, I wonder when Canon will get around to releasing some better APS-C landscape lenses. The 10-22 is a little slow, soft at 10mm, and has wicked bad CA.
> 
> I would like to see a new 10-22 at f2.8 at least, along with something similar to the Sigma 8-16, which is really wide and actually pretty damn good optically even at 8mm.



If you don't mind 3rd party I was a big fan of the Tokina 11-16 f/2.8. I think that can be had for a song now, maybe as low as $300 new? I think they even have a newer 11-20 f/2.8 these days.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 18, 2016)

dilbert said:


> From dpreview on the 80D focusing systems:
> 
> _Our brief time with the 80D, on the other hand, left us very impressed. You can select your subject by tapping on it, and then as long as you keep the shutter half-depressed, the camera will quickly track your subject in all three dimensions to keep it in focus - no matter where it moves to within the frame. This means your subject tends to already be in focus when you're ready to take your shot and depress the shutter button. The camera even continues to focus in continuous drive at 5 fps.
> 
> ...



I mentioned this in the other (20+ page) thread about the 80D. I think this may be the most significant piece. Canon is now closing the gap from their already stellar PDAF AI servo/tracking to having the capability in a liveview mode with DPAF. This means they have the technical capabilities (or at least it would appear so) to release a mirrorless camera that still maintains the relatively high Canon standard for sports, wildlife, action, etc.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 18, 2016)

This bodes well for the EOS-M4.
Full sensor, rocking DPAF with touchscreen, moire free video.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Feb 18, 2016)

Etienne said:


> This bodes well for the EOS-M4.
> Full sensor, rocking DPAF with touchscreen, moire free video.



+1


----------



## canuckerfan (Feb 18, 2016)

it looks like it has AFMA. the Canon swedish and japanese websites have it listed:

http://www.canon.se/for_home/product_finder/cameras/digital_slr/eos-80d/specification.aspx#fokusering
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fcweb.canon.jp%2Feos%2Flineup%2F80d%2Ffeature-forcus.html


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 18, 2016)

canuckerfan said:


> it looks like it has AFMA. the Canon swedish website has it listed:
> 
> http://www.canon.se/for_home/product_finder/cameras/digital_slr/eos-80d/specification.aspx#fokusering


That is great. Looks like same sensor design as big brother. There is a more chance of seeing some kind of DR tests with 80D. Canon continues to give latest DPAF tech to XXD model. Do we really need focus peaking which all Sony trolls brings up here. Wherever you touch on screen, it is going to be in focus 100%. I remember trying something like with ML on t3i. Never bothered to install it with 70d.


----------



## heart+eyes (Feb 18, 2016)

*Official Canon USA Specs for EOS 80D*

https://downloads.canon.com/nw/camera/products/eos/80d/specifications/canon-eos-80d-specification-chart.pdf

Working range for the one center AF point at f/2.8 EV–3 to 18
Metering is still EV 1–20
Looks like the 80D has the same option for tweaking white balance (ambience priority vs. white priority).

Demo videos: https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/dslr/eos-80d


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like a fine and big evolutionary upgrade. Well done what I gather. Can't understand why people are disappointed. Not everyone wants/needs GPS and WIFI. I have that in my 6D and don't have any use for it. 

Hell, if Canon upgraded all their bodies at one time, then I suppose people would be bitching that their cameras value has gone down. 

It would be great if Canon were to put some similar upgrades to the 6D, but if they did, my camera would be just as capable as it was before. The biggest photographic limitations would still be ME!


----------



## Besisika (Feb 18, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> I think Canon has put together a nice body here.
> 
> I still think it should have a joystick, but overall I think enthusiasts will be pleased.
> 
> I am looking forward to learning what power zoon adapter is all about, and it is nice to see Canon coming out with some new gadgets such as that.


Agree!
I like innovations. 
It allows you to remotely zoom the lens in and out. Nice tool when the priest doesn't want anybody to walk around during ceremony (at the altar in particular). Nice to have, especially if you use it as a backstage camera for both video and photo.
I can't wait to see when they put it on an L glass, the 24-105 would be nice.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 18, 2016)

SUNDOG04 said:


> Looks like a fine and big evolutionary upgrade. Well done what I gather. Can't understand why people are disappointed. Not everyone wants/needs GPS and WIFI. I have that in my 6D and don't have any use for it.
> 
> Hell, if Canon upgraded all their bodies at one time, then I suppose people would be bitching that their cameras value has gone down.
> 
> It would be great if Canon were to put some similar upgrades to the 6D, but if they did, my camera would be just as capable as it was before. The biggest photographic limitations would still be ME!



Now they are talking about DR. I would say it is revolutionary in Canon terms.

"Aims to improve the aperture ratio of the photodiode in the CMOS sensor, it introduced a new miniaturization process in CMOS semiconductor process.High sensitivity and low noise and*wide dynamic range*, can now be more taking advantage of representation. Further, it employed in combination with excellent photodiode structure in the photoelectric conversion efficiency, an improved pixel transistors to reduce the noise of the pixel portion. To improve the S / N ratio, achieving high ISO speed. In addition, excellent gapless micro lens to light collection efficiency has contributed greatly to the high sensitivity."


----------



## nightscape123 (Feb 18, 2016)

Does DPAF have any effect on high ISO capabilities? Anyone have any way of telling?

I don't really need DPAF, but if it is hurting the high ISO abilities of the camera then I would be actively against it. 

Since you essentially have twice the number of pixels as you otherwise would, I am just wondering if that makes for higher noise.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Etienne said:


> This bodes well for the EOS-M4.
> Full sensor, rocking DPAF with touchscreen, moire free video.


I just hope they don't make it any bigger than the M3.


----------



## LesC (Feb 18, 2016)

When my 40D bit the dust there was a lot of rumours of problem with the 70D's focussing so I went the way of the 6D instead & got a 100D (SL1) as a backup. Was intending to see what the 80D was like but it would need to come down a fair bit in price first. 

In the UK it's listed available to preorder for £999 whereas the 7D MkII is only a little more at £1179. The 760D which may not be as rugged but has most of the features of the 80D is now only £549. I'd be more tempted to go for the 760D at that price difference.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2016)

jasny said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > The 2 big questions for me now are: has Canon ditched the AA filter; does the 80D have centre spot focussing (smaller centre spot with a dot in the square)? If yes, I'll rush out and buy the 80D. If no to the first, I won't. If yes to the first, no to the second, then maybe. Losing the AA filter will give a boost to sharpness. Centre spot focussing gives that extra selectivity.
> ...



The-digital-picture has done a careful analysis of the 5DS r vs 5DS and concludes "The clear takeaway is that the 5Ds R delivers a noticeably sharper image and captures more detail. "

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-5Ds-R.aspx

So, why does Canon persist with the low-pass filter when just about everyone else has given it up?


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 18, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> Does DPAF have any effect on high ISO capabilities? Anyone have any way of telling?
> 
> I don't really need DPAF, but if it is hurting the high ISO abilities of the camera then I would be actively against it.
> 
> Since you essentially have twice the number of pixels as you otherwise would, I am just wondering if that makes for higher noise.



It's not twice the number of pixels, the pixels are each just split. There's still only 24.2 megapixels, but when they're not being used to take a photo, the split of light acts as a sorta phase detect AF. Outside of that, they just act like normal, full pixels. No effect on IQ or ISO at all.


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 18, 2016)

AlanF said:


> jasny said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



The linked article on The Digital Picture mentions moiré about 60 times. Quote: "The 'R' delivers sharper images, but moiré and aliasing are potential side effects, notably in scenes that include patterns repeating at a specific frequency."


----------



## pedro (Feb 18, 2016)

Zv said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > > *Newly Developed 24.2 Megapixel (APS-C) CMOS sensor*
> ...


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 18, 2016)

We are quite happy with our 70D (we have 60D too, and I somehow never liked it  . 80D looks like a nice evo/revolutionary thing, if the new chip delivers.

Now we would like to go the 6D II route, I just hope, and pros might be a bit forgiving, that it gets also a swivel screen. I wish


----------



## Etienne (Feb 18, 2016)

1Zach1 said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > This bodes well for the EOS-M4.
> ...



I think a little bit bigger would be an improvement


----------



## Etienne (Feb 18, 2016)

Refurb7 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > jasny said:
> ...



+1000 ... Moire is extremely difficult to deal with in post processing.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 18, 2016)

1Zach1 said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > This bodes well for the EOS-M4.
> ...



same. I already find storing 2 M3's certainly less convenient than 2 M's.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



sharkas said:


> I'm a Canon funboy. 5D mk3, D550, some L-optics.
> But I see Pentax K-1 full frame camera (36Mpix) for $1.8K. Wow!
> 
> Who needs D80 for $1.2K ???
> ...



good luck using that 150-450mm Pentax lens without IS with a non-stablized AF,metering or viewfinder.


----------



## jasny (Feb 18, 2016)

AlanF said:


> jasny said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Agree. But I can live with that filter. Don't know the reason they still use it. Canon is always a little bit conservative .
As for the moire, it appears sometimes even on my 70d.


----------



## jasny (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



rrcphoto said:


> sharkas said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Canon funboy. 5D mk3, D550, some L-optics.
> ...



There are some other means of lens stabilisations. I mean old fashioned monopod etc. Although I have IS-equipped telephoto lens, I still use my old 400/5.6 successfully


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



jasny said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > sharkas said:
> ...



of course.. but if you had a choice between a 400 5.6L IS or a 400 5.6L .. for the same price what would you want?


----------



## racebit (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



rrcphoto said:


> ... but if you had a choice between a 400 5.6L IS or a 400 5.6L .. for the same price what would you want?



I prefer the non-IS: faster focus and lighter and I don't need IS at 1/1000-1/2000, required to freeze action anyway. IS works only for the shooter, not for the target. Shorter exposure works for both.


----------



## jasny (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



rrcphoto said:


> jasny said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Sure, I would choose lens with IS. But this is purely theoretical situation so far (especially same price for 400 5.6L IS and a 400 5.6 L  )...


----------



## andra1978 (Feb 18, 2016)

big problem of canon senozors like 5DS or 5DSR 70D ... very bad bayer interpolation .. its no problem AA filter...I am user of canon and nikon cameras and .. for example nikon d800 has aa filter but yor stills 
images look more natural with more fine detail and more structures , textures resembling the old analog cameras and image of 5DSR all previous Canon cameras is too artificial, unnatural sharp edges but no textures I hope that Canon improve the new sensor


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 18, 2016)

Not sure if it was mentioned here yet but the 27 f/8 AF points are only available with two specific lens combos:

1) 100-400II + 1.4TCIII
2) 200-400 + 2xTCIII

All other f/8 combos only work with the centre AF point.

Reference: http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/eos-80D/af_at_f8.shtml
See Page 2 of that article....


----------



## jasny (Feb 18, 2016)

arbitrage said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned here yet but the 27 f/8 AF points are only available with two specific lens combos:
> 
> 1) 100-400II + 1.4TCIII
> 2) 200-400 + 2xTCIII
> ...



Wonder what's the reason? Maybe that's only because firmware upgrade is needed (for lenses). It's a pity I won't be able to use 400/5.6 even with 1.4x III (or 500/4 L IS with 2x III). Only centre point is very limiting.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



sharkas said:


> But I see Pentax K-1 full frame camera (36Mpix) for $1.8K. Wow!
> 
> Who needs D80 for $1.2K ???



I agree the 80D is slightly overpriced.

The counterargument is that the 70D was that expensive too on launch, and that's a fair argument.

I just can't get over the price, $1200 is a lot considering the economic climate. Body + the new 18-135mm and you're looking at $1800. That's a lot of money Canon... 

I would have agreed with the price if some kind of miniaturization would have happened, if more carbon fiber was used, if some complex size and weight reductions happened. This camera is about 200 grams too heavy for a travel camera, so the camera wouldn't be used enough by me to justify the sticker price. I would be carrying around my SL1 most of the time, and my $1200 80D would stay on the shelve too much. I'm more looking forward to the SL2 now.


----------



## winfel (Feb 18, 2016)

The japanese Canon website has some intersting information about the sensor:

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fcweb.canon.jp%2Feos%2Flineup%2F80d%2Ffeature-highquality.html

High sensitivity and low noise, the evolution of the miniaturization process that supports a wide dynamic range.

Aims to improve the aperture ratio of the photodiode in the CMOS sensor, it introduced a new miniaturization process in CMOS semiconductor process. High sensitivity and low noise and wide dynamic range, can now be more taking advantage of representation. Further, it employed in combination with excellent photodiode structure in the photoelectric conversion efficiency, an improved pixel transistors to reduce the noise of the pixel portion. To improve the S / N ratio, achieving high ISO speed. In addition, excellent gapless micro lens to light collection efficiency has contributed greatly to the high sensitivity.


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



racebit said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ... but if you had a choice between a 400 5.6L IS or a 400 5.6L .. for the same price what would you want?
> ...



It also happens to work for the viewfinder and thus the AF points, helping them to stay on the target. A lot of people forget about that.


----------



## The Supplanter (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



Nininini said:


> sharkas said:
> 
> 
> > But I see Pentax K-1 full frame camera (36Mpix) for $1.8K. Wow!
> ...



Miss Negative Nini,
I think you're in the wrong hobby if you keep complaining about $1200.


----------



## Diltiazem (Feb 18, 2016)

azizjhn said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > H. Jones said:
> ...



See here from 0.54 to 1.07 minutes.

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osGJVPdhav4 

So, it does appear that 70D has been very popular among Youtubers. I know two Youtubers who use 70D. Reason? Their favorite Youtubers use 70D.


----------



## The Supplanter (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



Nininini said:


> sharkas said:
> 
> 
> > But I see Pentax K-1 full frame camera (36Mpix) for $1.8K. Wow!
> ...



200 grams... that's less than half a pound. If you can't muscle up for less than half a pound, you're in the wrong hobby.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2016)

and once again, the collective forum wisdom is unhappy..... like they were for the 1DX2, the 5Ds/r, the 5
Ds/d, the 7D2, the 70D, the 5D3, etc etc etc.... which can only mean one thing.... It's a great camera and will sell well.....


----------



## x-vision (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



Nininini said:


> I agree the 80D is slightly overpriced.



Well, the price is guaranteed to fall. 
There will be rebates and eBay deals as early this summer. 
And I bet that by Christmas it would be possible to buy the 80D new for maybe $900.
Full price is paid mostly by early adopters with GAS (... like me ).


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 18, 2016)

AlanF said:


> The 2 big questions for me now are: has Canon ditched the AA filter; does the 80D have centre spot focussing (smaller centre spot with a dot in the square)? If yes, I'll rush out and buy the 80D. If no to the first, I won't. If yes to the first, no to the second, then maybe. Losing the AA filter will give a boost to sharpness. Centre spot focussing gives that extra selectivity.
> 
> Dpreviews is raving about the 80D.




Canon purposely left the center spot out of the 70D from the 7D's focusing system, they did not want to confuse the beginner buyer and make it a simpler system. I shoot birds and i don't miss the center spot myself.


----------



## x-vision (Feb 18, 2016)

Nininini said:


> > Newly Developed 24.2 Megapixel (APS-C) CMOS sensor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here, my friend, you are completely wrong. 

You must have missed all the discussions of Canon lagging behind Sony in DR (dynamic range).
Well, early indications are that the 1DXII and 80D are build on a new sensor architecture that will close the DR gap.
That is to say, the 80D sensor is indeed a brand new sensor from Canon.

Wanna bet that the 80D will get a better DxO score that the 5DIII?
8)


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



Nininini said:


> sharkas said:
> 
> 
> > But I see Pentax K-1 full frame camera (36Mpix) for $1.8K. Wow!
> ...





don't forget this is the entrance or release price. A company's way of making the most profit out of the newest piece. In time the price will go down either on refurbs or printer package deals. How far it goes down depends on how well it sells, if it sells like the 70D does then don't expect the price to move much unless it is some random goofy printer deal Canon Dealers have at times. If it don't sell well over time or sales tank like they did with the 7D2 then expect larger reductions esp with the kit lens. Right now the 70D is at $1k and it came out three years ago at $1,200..because it has sold so well and continues to.


----------



## AWR (Feb 19, 2016)

Why Tugela and nininini (same person?) hasn't been banned already?!
Clearly obsessive mental issues against Canon.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 19, 2016)

AWR said:


> Why Tugela and nininini (same person?) hasn't been banned already?!
> Clearly obsessive mental issues against Canon.


Administrators of Canonrumors are highly tolerant of people who whine and groan against Canon.
In fact, this site would not be as fun without these irrational comments.

There was a user who has been banned (who should not pronounce the name), and he came back with a different user name, and was banned again.
Incredibly, many regular users felt sorry for him, and asked that more be given a chance for him, for his threads full of irrational emotion were missing.


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 19, 2016)

x-vision said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > > Newly Developed 24.2 Megapixel (APS-C) CMOS sensor
> ...



In regards to the new sensor, a member over at FM Forums (http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1414458) posted the following that he got off a translation of the Japanese 80D site:

"In the 80D japanese site, Canon talks about a new sensor "miniaturization" process (we could understand this as using a higher integration scale), used for the 80D, and expressly acknowledges a improved dynamic range, using that words (if the Google translate is accurate enough). Also talks about better overall pixels, which would be great for all ISO settings:


High sensitivity and low noise, the evolution of the miniaturization process that supports a wide dynamic range.
Figure: gapless micro lens

Gapless micro lens

Aims to improve the aperture ratio of the photodiode in the CMOS sensor, it introduced a new miniaturization process in CMOS semiconductor process. High sensitivity and low noise and wide dynamic range, can now be more taking advantage of representation. Further, it employed in combination with excellent photodiode structure in the photoelectric conversion efficiency, an improved pixel transistors to reduce the noise of the pixel portion. To improve the S / N ratio, achieving high ISO speed. In addition, excellent gapless micro lens to light collection efficiency has contributed greatly to the high sensitivity.

(In japanese) http://cweb.canon.jp/eos/lineup/80d/feature-highquality.html

It seems that 80D and 1DX2 will be in the same sensor league!"


----------



## deletemyaccount (Feb 19, 2016)

x-vision said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > > Newly Developed 24.2 Megapixel (APS-C) CMOS sensor
> ...



Are you sure about that? DxO once had an entry level Nikon perched higher than the 1Dx. They'd have to hire all new testers to generate a positive comment about Canon


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 19, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> There was a user who has been banned (who should not pronounce the name), and he came back with a different user name, and was banned again.


I understand that if you say the name three times he will come back.....


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 19, 2016)

arbitrage said:


> x-vision said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



That would be good. They are still being absurdly stingy with video and totally messing that up, but at least for stills, perhaps they are finally delivering a whole new set of cameras that will deliver and not be too crippled down. If it delivers all that, the stills specs would seem pretty current and solid for the price, which would be a something long time coming for them to get back to again.

(but man have they dropped the video ball, well in some ways, it's mixed, they leave out basics like any sort of manual focusing aids, WHICH ARE NOT HIGH-END FEATURES CANON, and zebras and 4k and so on and so forth, but for the times it would work well, they apparently do stock it with a pretty advanced video AF feature for a DSLR so it may be state of the art, perhaps, in that regard, so mixed actually rather than all dropped ball)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > There was a user who has been banned (who should not pronounce the name), and he came back with a different user name, and was banned again.
> ...



Mikaelankorwatt Mikaelankorwatt Mikaelankorwatt. 

And now...we wait.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 19, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> I think Canon has put together a nice body here.
> 
> I still think it should have a joystick, but overall I think enthusiasts will be pleased.
> 
> I am looking forward to learning what power zoon adapter is all about, and it is nice to see Canon coming out with some new gadgets such as that.



With the power zoom and a remote gimbal, wildlife photographers will have a lot of flexability. Its only 135mm, but if you are away from the camera and operating it remotely, wildlife might just come closer without spooking.

Its interesting.

The price is right where is has always been for new XXD models, early adopters will pay more, but will get it right away.

With 7D MK II imports sometimes falling to $1100, I'd need to see the benefits of the on chip ADC and the speed of AF with the dual pixel live view before paying as much or more for the 80D.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 19, 2016)

Do we know yet whether the power zoom adapter will work with other Canon lenses and cameras? And if so which?


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 19, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Do we know yet whether the power zoom adapter will work with other Canon lenses and cameras? And if so which?



They haven't announced any other lenses and it isn't backward-compatible since it needs gearing on the bottom of the lens. I'm not quite sure what to expect from Canon with this. Could the new 16-35mm F/2.8L III have it? Or are only EF-S prosumer lenses getting it?

Plenty of questions to be answered.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 19, 2016)

Famateur said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...









The GPS icon appears on the 80D LCD screen, but then again, that icon will also appear if you attach the external GPS receiver on compatible Canon bodies.

Another thing I want to clarify, is the electronic level single-axis again or double-axis like in the higher models? From the LCD display it looks like single-axis again.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 19, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...


Is it that member of swedish club? Busy reading some sensor tech I guess.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 19, 2016)

Does autofocus work at 60p?

Thats the one bummer about the 7d2 that I found, also the fact that 60p on the 7d2 is only IPB. Hopefully a firmware update will allow for All-I and/or autofocus.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 19, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> Does DPAF have any effect on high ISO capabilities? Anyone have any way of telling?
> 
> I don't really need DPAF, but if it is hurting the high ISO abilities of the camera then I would be actively against it.
> 
> Since you essentially have twice the number of pixels as you otherwise would, I am just wondering if that makes for higher noise.


I posted a DPAF patent last year with notes:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28326.msg558599#msg558599


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



RickWagoner said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > sharkas said:
> ...



The 70D was a great camera and brought some good stuff to the table. It debuted at $1200, in what? Like September? However, and I know this may not have been a common thing, I picked it up in February from Amazon for $1000. And this included a 2nd Canon battery (50 bucks), a holster bag, monopod, 32 gig Sandisk SD card, etc.

So with any luck, the 80D will debut at $1200 but I'm sure we'll see it drop within 6 months for sure. Much more competitive market these days.


----------



## Tyroop (Feb 19, 2016)

Too busy to go through all the posts to see if it has been mentioned, but this is nice. 80D + 400/f5.6 + 1.4x

http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/eos-80D/af_at_f8.shtml


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



Luds34 said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...




Did you buy it in February 2014 after it debuted? If so then it was because Canon was not as hard as they're today with sellers staying on or extremely close to their retail price. If you remember back then Sellers were cutting each other's throats with low prices until Canon put the kabosh on it back in late March 2014. From then on it was only a printer deal, refurb deal, or Canon sale from direct rebate in price. Those days of seller wars are over at least like they used to be. 
http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2014/03/warning-canon-to-enforce-minimum-advertised-price-beginning-april/


----------



## j-p (Feb 19, 2016)

Tyroop said:


> Too busy to go through all the posts to see if it has been mentioned, but this is nice. 80D + 400/f5.6 + 1.4x
> 
> http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/eos-80D/af_at_f8.shtml



Wouldn't it be only center point with that lens? But still nice.


----------



## arcer (Feb 19, 2016)

H. Jones said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Do we know yet whether the power zoom adapter will work with other Canon lenses and cameras? And if so which?
> ...



Maybe a new EF-S 55-250 IS nUSM and 10-22 IS nUSM coming within the next year.
And maybe a new EF 24-70 F4 IS nUSM also. (I just heard from a source in HK that said the nUSM is still slightly slower than the latest? L USM)

I guess you can still use it for STM lens available now that have the correct dimensions for the PZA, but not officially supported. The PZA is self-powered by 4 AAA batteries anyway.
Wait......what if the PZA will need electronic "dialogue" with the new lens to work?


----------



## Sidepod (Feb 19, 2016)

80D adds to the recent sensor mystery. So the sensor pics show its similar to the 1DXMII one and we still don't know 100% for sure its a new design since all videos where it was mentionel were pulled. And then I haven't read anything about "high latitude" in the 80D brochures so far ... 
DP wrongly mentioning GPS makes it likely that there were some last minute changes to the specs, so .. so far nothing is certain concerning sensors.


----------



## Kolumbus (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't mind too much that the 80d comes without 4k. But at this price point at least decent 1080p. The video is as mushy as ever. Have a look at the B&H promo clip at 1:34. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225875-REG/canon_1263c004_eos_80d_dslr_camera.html

The brick wall in the back is not resolved. 720p can do better.


----------



## hubie (Feb 19, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its interesting.
> 
> The price is right where is has always been for new XXD models, early adopters will pay more, but will get it right away.
> 
> With 7D MK II imports sometimes falling to $1100, I'd need to see the benefits of the on chip ADC and the speed of AF with the dual pixel live view before paying as much or more for the 80D.



grey import != official product with full warranty...
When you see what the 80D is capable of, just judge for yourself. Else, the price will quickly fall to ~1000$, since when do prices remain as high as set by the manufacturer? Never?


----------



## CropFactor (Feb 19, 2016)

Some more info on the 80D if not already mentioned :

AF Microadjustment :
C.Fn II-16
+/- 20 steps (wide and tele setting for Zooms)
Adjust all lenses by same amount
Adjust up to 40 lenses individually
Adjustments remembered for lens by serial number

Low-Pass Filter :
Built-in/Fixed with fluorine coating

AF Point Selection :
Automatic selection: 45 point AF
Manual selection: Single point AF
Manual selection: Zone AF 
Manual selection: Large Zone AF
AF points can be selected separately for vertical and horizontal shooting

Viewfinder Information :
AF information: AF points, focus confirmation, AF area selection mode
Exposure information: Shutter speed, aperture value, ISO speed (always displayed), AE lock, exposure level/compensation, spot metering circle, exposure warning, AEB.
Flash information: Flash ready, high-speed sync, FE lock, flash exposure compensation, red-eye reduction light.
Image information: Card information, maximum burst (2 digit display), Highlight tone priority (D+).
Composition information: Grid, Electronic level, Aspect Ratio
Other information: Battery check, Alert symbol, Flicker Detection

Selected AF point display :
Indicated by a transmissive LCD in viewfinder and Quick Control screen

Intelligent Orientation Sensor (Whatever that is?)

No built-in GPS as far as I can see

USB 2


----------



## crashpc (Feb 19, 2016)

Sidepod said:


> 80D adds to the recent sensor mystery. So the sensor pics show its similar to the 1DXMII one and we still don't know 100% for sure its a new design since all videos where it was mentionel were pulled. And then I haven't read anything about "high latitude" in the 80D brochures so far ...
> DP wrongly mentioning GPS makes it likely that there were some last minute changes to the specs, so .. so far nothing is certain concerning sensors.


No mystery here. New component layout means newly developed piece. I tried to pull some ISO 200 JPEG and if I compare this to older Canon sensors, there is obvious difference to it in shadows.
It IS the new sensor with ADC onboard.


----------



## winfel (Feb 19, 2016)

Sidepod said:


> 80D adds to the recent sensor mystery. So the sensor pics show its similar to the 1DXMII one and we still don't know 100% for sure its a new design since all videos where it was mentionel were pulled. And then I haven't read anything about "high latitude" in the 80D brochures so far ...
> DP wrongly mentioning GPS makes it likely that there were some last minute changes to the specs, so .. so far nothing is certain concerning sensors.



I can only refer again to the japanese website (which is "official", isn't it?). Here a Google translation which of course is quite funny but also quite clear in this respect:

High sensitivity and low noise, the evolution of the miniaturization process that supports a wide dynamic range.

Aims to improve the aperture ratio of the photodiode in the CMOS sensor, it introduced a new miniaturization process in CMOS semiconductor process. High sensitivity and low noise and wide dynamic range, can now be more taking advantage of representation. Further, it employed in combination with excellent photodiode structure in the photoelectric conversion efficiency, an improved pixel transistors to reduce the noise of the pixel portion. To improve the S / N ratio, achieving high ISO speed. In addition, excellent gapless micro lens to light collection efficiency has contributed greatly to the high sensitivity.


----------



## Sidepod (Feb 19, 2016)

winfel said:


> I can only refer again to the japanese website (which is "official", isn't it?). Here a Google translation which of course is quite funny but also quite clear in this respect:
> 
> High sensitivity and low noise, the evolution of the miniaturization process that supports a wide dynamic range.
> 
> Aims to improve the aperture ratio of the photodiode in the CMOS sensor, it introduced a new miniaturization process in CMOS semiconductor process. High sensitivity and low noise and wide dynamic range, can now be more taking advantage of representation. Further, it employed in combination with excellent photodiode structure in the photoelectric conversion efficiency, an improved pixel transistors to reduce the noise of the pixel portion. To improve the S / N ratio, achieving high ISO speed. In addition, excellent gapless micro lens to light collection efficiency has contributed greatly to the high sensitivity.



Imho thats far too general. Apart from miniaturization process this could originate from any other EOS brochure.


----------



## benperrin (Feb 19, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...


And I was going to say Beetlejuice 3 times. Lucky I didn't as you wouldn't want that guy hanging around... 

80d looks like a good upgrade. It'll make many happy. The improved dynamic range may even prevent certain members on here blaming the camera for their bad photos. But I doubt it.


----------



## AWR (Feb 21, 2016)

OK so the Envybois newest try is "recent sensor mystery"   
Just go MILC yourself. You shouldn't be here if everything is so nice elsewhere.


----------



## AWR (Feb 21, 2016)

Tugela said:


> YouTube videographers won't be using this camera. They are far more likely to be using one of Sony or Panasonic's cameras.


This is so naive comment that I can't believe it.
This camera will absolutely rule with the YouTube vloggers.

Only young boys, who can't compete, try to differentiate themselves with exotic, new stuff. 
Make their own hill (of S___) where they can sit as kings, in their imaginary world.
In real life those cameras are just as far behind professional film gear as entry level DSLR's.

And the business side, well Sony and Panasonic just won't touch Canon. Not even close. 
The amount of new DSLR owners that i've seen lately is astonishing. Growth is going to be huge, because for every young boy with their NewKingMILC there's going to be five to ten adults buying new Canon DSLR because they have the money, and they have learned that reinventing the wheel for egocentric reasons is not a good for your wallet. Pro's do DSLR. People will buy DSLR.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 21, 2016)

Kolumbus said:


> I don't mind too much that the 80d comes without 4k. But at this price point at least decent 1080p. The video is as mushy as ever. Have a look at the B&H promo clip at 1:34.



what's the compression on bhphotovideo's video and is it even 1080p? most of bh's stuff was 720p from when i've looked in the past.

so do you even know what you are looking at?


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: It seems Pentax K-1 is better choice*



RickWagoner said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > RickWagoner said:
> ...



Valid point, and yes you are correct, it was February 2014. 

But isn't that still a bit of a work around today? Doing package deals? And even this purchase, if I remember correctly, was one of those hidden easter egg type things, it wasn't an advertised price. The only reason I got it was a fellow enthusiast sent me a youtube link on how to order the camera at this price.

Either way I think the general consensus that $1200 is the debut price and we should see drops at some point in the first year is pretty likely. But then again, who knows.


----------



## tlieser (Mar 8, 2016)

I had a first quick hands on with the 80D today.
A short comparison to my 50D:
- 80D feels smaller, the 50D is a bit better to handle (I've got big hands)
- the 80D multi controller is much too small
- the weather sealing seems not as good as on the 50D (at least judging from the sealing on the input output jacks)
- I was amazed by the high iso performance. From what I could see on the build in screen I think even 12800 (maybe 16000) will be usable with short exposure sports shots (I take a lot of rugby shots). The showroom was in the cellar, and I took some shots of a print hanging in a dark corner.
I guess the 80D will perform at 12800 as good as the 50D at 1600

I guess I'm sold on this (the 1DX2 was on display as well, but the boy with the big bucks wouldn't let go of it), can't wait for it to be on the market


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 8, 2016)

tlieser said:


> I had a first quick hands on with the 80D today.
> A short comparison to my 50D:
> - 80D feels smaller, the 50D is a bit better to handle (I've got big hands)
> - the 80D multi controller is much too small
> ...


Thanks for sharing.

The image on the camera's LCD can be misleading due to the different types of screen. But if the new 80D has ISO6400 as good as 50D in 1600, would be a major improvement. I look forward to see side by side tests.


----------



## tlieser (Mar 8, 2016)

You're right about the build in screen of course. (maybe I should have written it differently...)

Anyway it will be a big leap ahead. I just wish they had kept the ergonomics of the 50D.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 8, 2016)

tlieser said:


> You're right about the build in screen of course. (maybe I should have written it differently...)
> 
> Anyway it will be a big leap ahead. I just wish they had kept the ergonomics of the 50D.


Canon thinks that those of us who have big hands, must have big pockets too, and can afford the 7D Mark II. ;D


----------



## tlieser (Mar 8, 2016)

Actually I was thinking about buying the 7D2 (and I guess its price will soon go down even further), but the high ISO performance of the 80D seems much better.
(I've had too many concerts and rugby games where my poor old 50D suffered badly in the bad light).


----------



## nhz (Mar 8, 2016)

tlieser said:


> Actually I was thinking about buying the 7D2 (and I guess its price will soon go down even further), but the high ISO performance of the 80D seems much better.
> (I've had too many concerts and rugby games where my poor old 50D suffered badly in the bad light).



I cannot imagine the 80D has much better High ISO performance than 7D2, given that recent Canon DSLRs were already pretty good for High ISO and the 7D2 was probably optimized for High ISO performance. There simply isn't much room for improvement unless you only look at JPEG quality (which is probably what the LCD shows ...). If there are real gains in the 80D sensor compared to 7D2 they will probably be for low to medium ISO DR/noise.

BTW, I read similar stories about 'many stops better High ISO' for the new Nikon D5/D500 also based on the LCD display. It's bound to be wrong, because such gains in real (RAW) sensor performance are simply not possible.


----------



## nhz (Mar 17, 2016)

there's a short hands-on available at Digitalrev that says 

(ISO test) _"Considering the cropped sensor, the 80D performed pretty well in our tests, but certainly wasn't anything to write home about."_

Let's hope the author is talking about High ISO performance only (which I'm expecting to be on par for RAW with 70D, 760D etc. or maybe 1/3 stop better). Hard to draw any conclusions from the supplied image crops.

_"However, you can tell the body is plastic rather than magnesium alloy which makes the camera feel a little cheap despite the costing US $1,200. For that price, we'd expect something that feels more premium. "_

Yes, and even more so with the official EU price of €1399,-. BTW, I don't doubt a 'plastic' body can be very tough, but at this price level one would expect some other 'quality' as well. Let's hope that on further examination the 80D makes up for that with a much improved sensor (DR) and AF system.


----------



## ritholtz (Mar 17, 2016)

nhz said:


> there's a short hands-on available at Digitalrev that says
> 
> (ISO test) _"Considering the cropped sensor, the 80D performed pretty well in our tests, but certainly wasn't anything to write home about."_
> 
> ...



IR guys posted their studio samples. 
http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2016/03/17/canon-80d-first-shots-70d-d7200-comparisons


----------



## tlieser (Mar 18, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > there's a short hands-on available at Digitalrev that says
> ...



That does look like 80D has no advantage on the 7DMK2 regarding noise.
Makes me think whether I shouldn't buy the 7DMK2 with the better build and ergonomics. For more or less the same price.


----------

